
TSA officers will never catch every gun going through a checkpoint - bfaviero
https://medium.com/synapse-blog/tsa-missed-at-least-three-firearms-in-2018-why-theyll-keep-missing-threats-in-2019-5176ea0773bf
======
Cypher
What are the chances of them catching a gun vs stealing your ipad?

------
mindcrime
We should probably stop and ask if it's even important that they do. I mean,
of the various terrorist incidents and other crimes that have happened
involving airplanes, how many even involved guns at all?

